# T-suspension help(reciepe)



## The big guy (Oct 11, 2005)

I need a brewing reciepe for suspension, Mine has crashed and want to know if I can bring it back ,1.5 Ba and 10% BB and distilled water, all I have is a big white rock at bottom..lol


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 11, 2005)

This happened to me too...I just boiled the vials in water and periodically checked on them until the substance disappeared; however, I didn't have a big rock at the bottom...flakey crytal like substance


----------



## The big guy (Oct 11, 2005)

Yea its flakey to and lumpy, I give it a try boiling it


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2005)

.





> TNE suspention 75mg/ml
> Supplies needed
> 1.5 Grams TNE powder
> 2 .22um whatman filter 1 10ml vial
> ...


----------



## The big guy (Oct 12, 2005)

It keeps separating not that bad any more just a little, some more poly and bb and reheated, should I keep adding till it emulsifies and heating


----------

